# Intact males -scrotum sac



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Have you noticed like in the difference of circ'ed and intact males that it seems like the intact males have the sac obviously seperate from the penis while circ'ed males have the sac more attached to the penis making their sac seem smaller while the intact males seem to have a bigger sac ?


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Not so much bigger, just hanging lower where it ought to be.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Sometimes so much skin is removed from the penis that it has to draw skin from the scrotum during erections. Some men even have hairy penises because of it. Sometimes they end up with a "turkey neck" between their penis and scrotum. It's known as webbed penis. It's usually caused by a tight circ, but sometimes occurs congenitally.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

This is a common problem when a circumcision removes too much penile skin (any skin is too much). However, in many cases there is not enough to accomodate an erection and scrotal skin is pulled up onto the shaft of the penis - hence the hairy penis. Sometimes there are other issues. I know an adult who has retractile testicles and an erection will often cause his testicles to be pulled up into the groin area.


----------



## blackapple (Oct 31, 2005)

My husband has what Minkajane described. He had an overly aggressive circ (aren't they all!) and they took waaaaay too much skin off. His frenulum is completely excavated as well, I believe it the term. So he has painful erections and it is often aggravating during sex. It's a big reason he was anti-circ long before he even met me.

But yeah, I noticed that between my son, intact, and my cousin's son. His scrotum always seems tense and drawn in and my son's is relaxed and hanging loose and low.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoB* 
Have you noticed like in the difference of circ'ed and intact males that it seems like the intact males have the sac obviously seperate from the penis while circ'ed males have the sac more attached to the penis making their sac seem smaller while the intact males seem to have a bigger sac ?

It really greatly depends on what the boys natural state was before, and how much has been removed after. For many intact men, the foreskin is no small structure, you really have to remove a lot of it before you start effecting the natural placement of shaft skin. Thankfully the style of circumcisions taking place in the last 30 years has been less extreme then in the past, so I think for most circed guys (at least the younger ones) there is no signifigant difference between them and their intact peers besides the missing foreskin.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm, i'm not sure. My dh was circ'd







but he has a big sack









My ds is intact and right now his is usually pretty high up and his testes do go up pretty high when he's cold. I'm sure it will change as he gets older (he's only 19 months)

but i've never seen a correlation with the size of the scrotum and circ. I do know what you mean about the hairy penis thing though!


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

There is definitely a relationship between circumcision and the placement of the penoscrotal junction. While an infant circ is more forgiving in that the shaft skin will stretch as the boy grows, in the adult it can be a real problem. The shaft skin in many men is very mobile. In probably 1/3 of men the penoscrotal junction will advance forward on the shaft on its own due to the action of the dartos muscle under the skin and the loose connections between the dartos muscle and the underlying Buck's fascia layer. (Gary Alter, M.D., one of the top genitourinary surgeons in the country, tacks the penoscrotal junction to the underlying tunica albugenia at the base of the penis in such men in order to make them appear to have larger penises, particularly in cases where the penis is buried due to overweight). It's not actually larger, but it looks larger in the flaccid state if the junction is tacked back). If a circumciser does not allow for this fact in a man with loose connections and doesn't check for it before he cuts when doing a sleeve resection circumcision, he will take off most of the shaft skin and create either a severe penoscrotal web or a buried penis. I have two such cases pending against a well-known circumciser who advertises heavily on the internet. I am sure this is a factor in infant circs too, but there, as I said, the skin will stretch more as the boy grows.

In short, every circumcision has risk. The number of bad outcomes is much, much greater than parents, or even most docs, realize. I estimate that probably as many as 1/3 of boys and men who have been circumcised have some problem as a result (and by that I mean a problem greater than just loss of the foreskin with all its erogenous nerve endings).


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
Sometimes so much skin is removed from the penis that it has to draw skin from the scrotum during erections. Some men even have hairy penises because of it.

yep.

some men are just hairy too







but I don't think having an extra tight circ helps!


----------



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmmm...not really sure here. DS1 had a tight drawn up scrotum and DS2 always seems to have a loose, hang low type and they're both intact. DH is circed and has a very loose large sack. So....I guess based on my experience, it's not the case


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Something I have noticed in pictures of intact men is the shaft skin seems to be smoother and younger looking than circumcised men who look rougher,not just the glans but the whole shaft skin.I assume it's from overstretching.


----------



## K703 (Dec 15, 2008)

I also noticed that in comparisons of intact and circumcised penises (such as the photos on Wikipedia) the intact one usually looks more like a penis "should" (even with taking into the account the lack of foreskin in the circed one).


----------

